# Which DSL modem to buy?



## Chetan1991 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm getting a broadband connection from BSNL, and they mentioned they don't sell ADSL modems anymore. My query regarding buying a new modem is:

modem + (wifi) router OR modem with wifi,

and which models?

I am also thinking of setting it up as a torrent download machine (will be doing for the first time) so please mention device would be good for that role.

Any suggestions regarding the most suitable device are welcome.

- - - Updated - - -

Max Budget 2k. Asus models are stunning! what about them?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

if you want an adsl wifi modem then look no further than tp-link w8968:
TP-Link 300 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Router (TD-W8968) - Buy @ Rs.2208/- Online | Snapdeal.com
some members here have reported that snapdeal sells v2 of this model(more powerful antennas) whereas flipkart sells v1.modem+ separate wifi router option is more flexible but requires more skills to setup & configure not to mention it will cost at least 2.5-3k.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 8, 2014)

I was hoping for something below 2k. What about Asus modems? They're gorgeous!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

for just Rs.250 more(over 2k budget) you get an adsl wifi router with two 5dbi antennas & usb port supporting 3g usb modems & flash drive storage sharing,your choice.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 8, 2014)

Can it also be used for torrent downloads (without pc)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

no.if you want an asus router with official built-in torrent support you have to get this:
Asus RT-N14U Wireless-N300 Cloud - Asus: Flipkart.com
or you can get used asus rt n13u b1(now discontinued) for ~1.4k from sites like olx.

if you don't want to spend so much money or get used/discontinued products you can get a wifi router with usb port & install dd-wrt firmware & then enable torrent support but it has its own issues.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networkin...er_long-rage_torrent-support.html#post2089532


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks whitestar. I guess I'm getting the tp-link one then. Will it be possible to pair it with the rt n13u if I  buy one later?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2014)

+ to tp-link w8968


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

yes but will need a bit more configuration.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 11, 2014)

+1 to w8968 and get it from snapdeal. version 2 is there and price is less than flipkart and others.


----------



## cordless (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi,

I never had wifi router or modem.  I do not understand what exactly is difference between wifi router and wifi modem. I have BSNL broadband and I have two routers from BSNL. One is Huawei MT880. The problem is this router is it takes lot  of time to get connected. Once it gets connected, the speed of internet is very low. Then I have to disconnect it, and reconnect it again. Then speed improves. I do not know how and why it happens. But it really happens. I also have borrowed router from friend who does not use it now.  It is UTStarcom UT300R2U. This router has good speed. But problem is it gets disconnected often. I have shown both these routers to BSNL engineer and he told me to buy new router. So I have decided to go for wifi because I have one desktop in another room(around 15 meters). 

So what are the things I will have to buy. Should I buy wifi modem or should I buy wifi router? I do not know difference between router and modem. 
Since I have desktop in another room which does not have wifi card,  so will wifi adapter do the job?

So please help me which wifi router/modem should I buy and which wifi adapter should I buy?

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

first of all no modem will help you if the problem is with bsnl telephone line which is often the case.modem(called ADSL/DSL modem) is used for broadband connection via telephone line while router simply uses lan wire.modem+wifi router is often called ADSL router but still check in product name/details that it has ADSL mentioned.as for connection problems open your modem settings page & under device status/line status/adsl/info etc check that both snr values are 15 & both attn values below 50.if not then it means line problem.


----------



## cordless (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi whitestar_999, thanks for reply. I am sure that problem is not with telephone line because when I complained in bsnl, first line man came and he checked line. When problem was not resoved, then  their engineer came at my home with his wifi modem. He disconnected my modem and connected his modem. My internet worked fine with his modem. At that time he told me to buy new modem. This is why I am thinking of buying a new wifi modem and wifi USB adapter. Please help which wifi modem and wifi usb adapter should I buy. I also wanted to ask if wifi usb adapter and wifi dongle means same thing.

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

currently best adsl wifi modem feature-wise is tp-link w8968v2 from snapdeal.it supports 3g usb modem as well as usb drive sharing.
*www.snapdeal.com/product/tplink-300mbps-wireless-n-usb/1490743
for usb wifi adapter just search flipkart & get any model from tp-link or netgear you like.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 16, 2014)

^
^
^
+1


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 27, 2014)

Update: Bought w8698 v2 from flipkart for Rs. 2061 (with mobile app discount.) Delivery much quicker than Amazon. 

Beautiful little gadget. Very feature rich. Required no tweaking, just a simple setup and I was (am) online.


----------

